# 2011 Autotrail Cheiftan decals



## bigaggie (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi we are just having our old mercedes 609 repainted, a full repaint with new wings, later lights ect,

we are now looking into decals. autotrails price is expensive. our body shop says he can get a sign writer to reproduce the decals if we can get photos.

so tryed autotrail web site but not clear enough, have tryed other dealer web sites but all seem to photo on 3/4 so i cant get a straight on pica.
do any members have any 2011 chieftain tag axel van with the drop down decals running down from the rear that they could pm me please, better still photos of all sides and front and rear with some detail. please. many thanks in advance 
aggie


----------

